# Glitchy Aerial Photos Turn Real Buildings Into Artist Renderings



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

Olivo Barbieri has spent 10 years making artfully distorted aerial photos of 40 cities around the globe, creating twisted viewpoints of familiar sites that make sly reference to modern art. Although he gained attention early on with a tilt-shift technique that makes real locations look like models, his photos go beyond gimmickry into the realm of philosophy.

http://www.wired.com/2014/01/olivo-barbieri/


----------

